# Red



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished Santa Roa Sound this morning from 9 till about noon. Used live pinfish under a float, new penny gulps and threw an asortment of top water lures. NADA. Went home watched the game back to the sound at 4. Fished around the canal at Villa Venice for an hour no bites, maybe two small boils. Moved over to Big Sabine area and finally got one.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Man you sure earned that fish...... Enjoy


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be the turd here and ask the question:

What's this got to do with flounder gigging?:moon


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep Wrong forum.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch man! Were you using the new penny gulps when you went back out in the PM?


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Used a small pinfish to catch the redfish. Gulps were picked at by pinfish but no bites.


----------

